# Walk behind or lawn-tractor mounted snowblowers?



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I've always been a "walk behind" snowblower guy and been moderately happy. Even with 6 forward speeds and 2 reverse on my Toro 824 powershift, I found I was getting quite a work out when I cleared the driveway.

The next summer, I bought a brand new Husqvarna LGT 24K54 lawn tractor. LOVE IT. When I found I could buy a snowblower attachment I thought - THAT'S the way to go!!! I sold the Toro and started looking for the Bercomac attachments. Found a nice deal on Craigslist for a 40" snowblower attachement itself, but, the subframe connector is for a different model and won't fit mine. May need to get a drive mechanism too - which will set me back about $750-800.

My question is: I could buy a nice walk behind for $750-800. Do I buy a walk behind or buy the parts to make this lawntractor/Berco snowblower?

Thanks in advance,

Jay


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Options*

First off, Welcome to the forum.

Storage space should be about the same. How easy and quick would it be to switch between mowing and blowing? If the tractor is down, you can't do either. If you have both then you have 2 to maintain. If you have a walk behind you won't be subjecting the tractor to snow, ice etc and the hours of blowing. With a 40" blower, will it get into all the spaces you would plan to blow?

That pretty much sums it up. Figure out which items apply and you'll have your answer.


----------



## KerryAll (Oct 19, 2011)

I find the walk-behind blower to be great exercise. Most of us up here in Canada don't ski, as some would have you believe, so we need to get off the couch!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

KerryAll said:


> I find the walk-behind blower to be great exercise. Most of us up here in Canada don't ski, as some would have you believe, so we need to get off the couch!!


Well there goes another one of my long held beliefs

Anyway, do you still have the Toro walk behind? Not to throw you off track, but if you've got the room, maybe having both would be an option. Personally I have a single stage walk behind, a 2 stage walk behind, and the one in my avatar to the left, plus the old standby snow shovel. I use which ever one tickles my fancy, or the amount of snow we get.


----------

